# Laco Miyota or ETA



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am contemplating a Laco Pilot purchase and am curious of opinions on whether the ETA version is worth the extra money. Disregard the historical significance of the ETA being more like the originals, is the movement that much better? Is it based mostly on the increased cost of the ETA?

Although I prefer the 45mm, if I compare the 42mm miyota Bielfeld model with the 42mm ETA Paderborn, the price difference is significant. For us non-VAT folks, the total cost prior to shipping is $293 Euros ($382 CAD) for the Bielfeld and $545 Euros ($710 CAD) for the ETA Paderborn. A difference of $328 CAD. That would leave enough savings to buy a Barcelona Navy Laco at $320 CAD.

I am a novice when it comes to movements so I ask the experts in the forum is there a big difference? If so what is it?


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

If you run search in the forum, you will find a lot in this regard. Sure, ETA is higher class movement than Miyota (the lifespan might be comparable). Then the bigger differences are comming:
- The crown and case of Laco pilots with ETA have unique geometry representing scaled down the original B-Uhr from the 40-ties. It is supposedly made in Germany, while the Miyota Pilot case is more generic;
- I don't how how big plus is that, but a fact - the finish of the case of the ETA Pilots is quite unique as well and looks super utilitarian. When new at least, looks much more "expensive" - something you need to see and feel;
- The hands are thermally blued and the overall finish is just better;
- The print on the dial differs as well - the lume color is green on Miyota and greenish-white on ETA. The printing detail is also quite different - just look at the indices width;
- The glass is sapphire on both, but on ETA variants it is domed with anti-reflex;
While Miyota based B-Uhr is very nice watch by it's own, side by side comparison shows a significant difference between both and the ETA based fliegers look definitely more than 2x more expensive.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't pay $300+ extra just to get the ETA movement. But it's worth going for the ETA models if you like the extra historical accuracy of the appearance of those models. I'm not sure if the ETA watch cases are even made in Germany. Some recently said they were told their ETA Navy case was not. And the Miyota actually has more lume. Every number glows. The ETA mimics the original WW2 piece, only every other number glows. I started out planning to get an Aachen (Miyota) because it is a better value IMO. But I decided I'll probably only ever have one flieger, so I'll save for a Paderborn.


----------



## dokta (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there,
I have just bought Memmingen week ago with eta 2804-2, handwinding model and can tell you that the watch is just perfect. Movement has better accuracy than my one year old omega PO 8500 and actualy goes 2 seconds minus per week, while omegas make it per day. The finish is very eye catching it looks like titan and with diamond crown is really nice and comfortable to wear. The lume is very nicely green bright. It becomes may day watch and omega is resting in the drawer 
I do not have the Laco with Myiota, so cannot compare really, however in my opinion it really worths to pay a bit more and get eta movement.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

Although amazon is my source, it appears the Miyota is 21,600 bph while the ETA is 28,800. Is that right?


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

It is true, but the differences are not just these:
ETA Swiss Movement » ETA 2824-2 vs Miyota 8215
21600 vs 28800
single direction winding vs dual winding
indirect driven second hand vs direct driven second hand
no hack vs hack


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

OK. I am sold on the ETA now. A few more questions...

can you explain the single direction/dual winding point. As well as the indirect vs. direct driven second hand.

does Laco offer an open cover to see the ETA? 

If I don't wear the watch on a daily basis do you recommend auto or HW?


----------



## dokta (Mar 7, 2013)

Both sides wind simply means that you need less movements of your body to charge the watch. In one directional winding the rotor moves on the other side without winding and moves a bit faster. On some watches it is felt as vibration inside watch, some people dont like it, some dont mind. (I dont)
If you dont wear the watch every day it can stay running until morning the day after not worn day and then it stops. However automatic movement can be also wind manualy as well as hand wound. The only difference is, that hand wound movement makes nice sound at winding, while automat winding is silent. This is just a matter of preference.
I personaly like manual winding (although I have some automats too) while some people find it annoying every morning doing it. 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dokta (Mar 7, 2013)

And sorry - to your last question - nope. laco tries to keep it as original as history and the back side is solid and has just writing similar the original one which was inside the watch about the type of watch and movement. If you like to see movement and want eta and a piece of history then stowa ismthenrigt brand for you. Look here:
http://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,136473416110170,en,1364734179-10356,flieger,,,,.htm

BTW Hacking which was mentioned is very good feature - to regulate miyota is not as simple and precise, as the second hand is not stopped, the only way is to move hands backward and second hand then stops slightly, but it is very unprecise.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ProFide (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought my first Laco (with ETA) about a month ago and I can't stop wearing it. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## gthompson34 (Mar 1, 2013)

So I have decided that the Laco ETA is the way to go. Now to my next question. Type A or Type B?

I will be purchasing a HW 45mm but can't decide on the Dortmund or the Westerland. What is the history of those who used Type A vs. Type B? And what are your thoughts on which B-uhr watch I should own. I want to own one but not both; there is a very low chance that I will buy a Type A AND a Type B. I typically prefer a very legible watch adhering to the "Just show me the time" adage. I think both watches do that but the Type A does it better with a less cluttered dial. However, I am leaning towards the Type B as I think I need something less plain in my collection. And by less plain I mean the dial shows something more than just the 12 hours.


----------



## dokta (Mar 7, 2013)

If you prefer 'just show me the time' than A should be your chose. I have A and like it.
However if you are prefering B,than have B type,both are nice and good. B type was produced later.
Have a look here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/please-educate-me-flieger-vs-b-uhr-vs-type-type-b-thanks-471074.html

Sent from my Xperia T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

gthompson34 said:


> So I have decided that the Laco ETA is the way to go. Now to my next question. Type A or Type B?
> .


The B dial satisfies a perfectionist streak, that the minute hand is labelled with minutes, and the hour hand is labelled with hours. How perfect is that? And the fatter minute hand is easier to read accurately. The design satisfyingly absorbs the whole dial area.

The A dial is interesting for its simplicity and the sheer expanse of empty area. I think I slightly prefer the A dial, but you have to follow your heart on this.


----------

